# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  I made a Reality Check desktop wallpaper. Thought you guys would like it.

## ceejay234

Now everytime you see your desktop you'll remember to perform a reality check.  :smiley: 


LINK: imgfuz. com/ch/ 

(remove the space, cant post links :/)

----------


## ShyPanda

This is actually a good idea! Especially for someone (like me) who mindlessly sits on my laptop pretty much most of the day, haha. I think I'll make a poster to go on the wall I face...

----------


## Iapetos

Well done! I'll start using it immediately  :smiley:

----------


## Domition

Excellent! Makes me want to make something like that for my tablet . . . 

What did you use to make it?

----------

